# Wie Daten von externer Textdatei laden?



## Bart Simpson (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen, wie kann ich Texte von einer anderen (Text)Datei in ein html einlesen? 

Danke


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. Oktober 2004)

[phpf]include[/phpf]

Mit reinem HTML geht das meines Wissens nicht.


----------

